# technical question



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to do the music and pictures thing like one sees on youtube? Stills, Movies. whatever.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Well the easiest way is to get a picture and piece of music then just use windows movie maker and upload them both and then just render it.


----------

